# Trovoada Atalaia Montijo 20-08-11



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 21:27)

Boas..Hoje foi um dia de trovoada..Pelo fim de tarde houve uma com bastantes raios..










































A mesma mas editada:











Videos:



Comentem, e espero que gostem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2011 às 22:05)

Bons registos Andre!!

Há gajos com sorte !! Tão perto que se está e aqui nada!!


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2011 às 05:04)

Excelente André


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Ago 2011 às 11:17)

Obrigado a ambos


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2011 às 11:32)

Boas fotos e videos 

Parabéns


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Ago 2011 às 11:57)

Brunomc disse:


> Boas fotos e videos
> 
> Parabéns



Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2011 às 14:06)

Raios um pouco tímidos, mas bom registo


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Ago 2011 às 15:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Raios um pouco tímidos, mas bom registo



Obrigado


----------



## actioman (24 Ago 2011 às 01:05)

Pelo que me é dado a entender as fotos dos raios foram obtidas a partir do filme e dai a sua menor qualidade, mas também o facto de ser de dia torna o registo muito mais complicado!

Em todo o caso o que importa é a vontade de partilhar fazendo-o da melhor forma que sabemos e podemos! Olha no meu caso eu não tive nada para partilhar! 

Obrigado pela tua partilha! E venham mais assim!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Ago 2011 às 12:15)

actioman disse:


> Pelo que me é dado a entender as fotos dos raios foram obtidas a partir do filme e dai a sua menor qualidade, mas também o facto de ser de dia torna o registo muito mais complicado!
> 
> Em todo o caso o que importa é a vontade de partilhar fazendo-o da melhor forma que sabemos e podemos! Olha no meu caso eu não tive nada para partilhar!
> 
> Obrigado pela tua partilha! E venham mais assim!



Obrigado


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Ago 2011 às 18:19)

Boas

Bom registo André  

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Ago 2011 às 22:29)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bom registo André
> 
> Abraços



Muito obrigado ajrebelo


----------

